# Outcast Cobia Tournaments



## outcast

The Outcast Cobia Classic captains meeting Thursday March 21st. Fishing starts the 22nd and goes through April 30.
We have a small boat division for boats 29ft and under as well as an open division. Weigh stations at Half Hitch in Panama City, Harbor Docks in Destin, Outcast in Pensacola, and Zeke's Marina in Orange Beach. 

The Outcast Cobia Invitational Captains meeting Wednesday April 17th and fishing April 18-20

The Red Stripe Final F'Ling all functions will be held at AJ's in Destin.
Captains meeting Friday April 26th and fishing April 27 and 28.


----------



## Southern Charters LLC

What are the Entry fees this year?


----------



## outcast

Outcast Cobia Classic
Small BoatDivision-$245.00/Boat
Open Division-$795.00/Boat

Outcast Cobia Invitational
$1350.00/Boat

Red Stripe Final F'Ling
$500.00/Boat


----------



## Fletch Lives

Is there a time and place for the Capt meeting on the 21st.

Thanks,


----------



## outcast

*Cobia Tournament*

The captains meeting is at Sanders Beach Communit center. Doors open at 6:30 and dinner at 7pm. Thanks.


----------



## LITECATCH

See ya on the 21st!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

If you are planning on cobia fishing a decent bit, you may as well enter. Every year there are several people not in the tournament who catch a fish that would be in the money. Tommy puts on a first class event and we have not missed it for 10 years now. Good luck to all who enter, see you on the water


----------



## Bluewater Cowboy

Do you have to enter tonight or can you enter later before you start fishing?


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Bluewater Cowboy said:


> Do you have to enter tonight or can you enter later before you start fishing?


I'm pretty sure that you can enter anytime but you just have to wait 24 hour after you register to weigh a fish. That's how it's been in years past


----------

